# Rear camera when not in reverse?



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd like to turn on my stock rear camera while driving/stopped/parked or otherwise not-in-reverse. Is this possible?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

For a cruze? My '12 alldata does not show an optional camera so I can't help with the wiring. I would assume there is some sort of power wire for it plus a trigger sent over data most likey to tell the radio the car is in reverse so it can switch the screen. Unless you have manual control of if the cam is displayed or not I would guess it's not likely possible.

same issue I have with my aftermarket remote start and the heated seats. The heated seats are triggered by a data signal so I'm out of luck on that


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

I tried looking it up on AllData at the library and couldn't find it either. I'd hate to just try to trick the reverse switch because who knows what else that may trigger in the computer.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, from what I gather looking at the diagrams, the shifter position is transmitted over data to body control and engine control. You fiddle with a wire in there and who knows. 

I can't imagine there's no fail safe against shifting to reverse while in motion but who knows....


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

As far as I can tell, backup cameras have 4 wires, power, ground, reverse switch and video, if the reverse switch is on, then the camera turn on and send the signal through the video cable, try wiring the power switch to a 12v or cig lighter and see what happens.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a pioneer head-unit. With that you can install a parking brake override and such so you can activate that stuff. Not sure with the OEM unit. Probably can.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen it done with the stock head unit from a radio guy who shows up at dealerships around here. He hooked it up to a toggle switch


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah pretty easy to do I assume. I can get mine to come on doing 60 down the highway with my manual Eco model. And no I'm not putting it into reverse. I can ever so slightly move it toward the reverse position and it'll kick on. This tells me it's a simple switch in the shifter assembly that'll control it. Once it's closed the camera signal will override the screen and show up. Should be able to wire a toggle switch inline that'll allow this operation.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look where you are going not where you Been !


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

brian v said:


> Look where you are going not where you Been !


That's the idea...


----------

